# Payment solution



## PayAdmit (May 25, 2022)

An universal payment solution for your business, including a cash register, a payment gateway and a banking module. More than 250 integrations of payment systems and banking solutions are available in the PayAdmit service. Payments are accepted through various processing channels such as: credit cards, e-wallets, cryptocurrencies, SWIFT/SEPA online banking, bank transfers and local APMs. By entrusting the payment issue to PayAdmit, you can significantly streamline processes, provide the user with a wide range of payment options, get full control and reporting on transactions, protect all payments and customize the payment page.


----------

